

Inside TechStars: How Accelerators Decide Who to Accept - mchafkin
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201204/max-chafkin/future-techstars-step-forward.html

======
paulhauggis
The process for getting accepted sounds brutal.

I don't know..if I'm starting my own company I feel it's a little demeaning to
go through this process.

It feels like you have a manager or a boss again and you somehow have to
convince them that you are worthy. I left this mentality back at my corporate
job.

If we can't discuss is at equals, I'm not even interested.

